

Show HN: TypeScript to Google Closure - bolinfest
http://bolinfest.com/typescript/

======
bolinfest
More on the background behind this project:
[http://blog.bolinfest.com/2013/01/generating-google-
closure-...](http://blog.bolinfest.com/2013/01/generating-google-closure-
javascript.html)

